# Bad rating, so unfair!



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

My ratings have all been five stars for the longest time. But last week I got a lower rating and I think I know who it was. It was SO UNFAIR!!!

I screenshotted the surge that was taking place all around me. I showed it to a pax and complained about not making enough money. The pax went on and on about how drivers make sooooo much, and she hates getting charged surge prices. She told me that they should cut prices again, because why should she pay more than the bus charges for a stupid ride?

Three days later I got a rating that was less than 5 stars. It HAD to be this woman! So UNFAIR!!!!

I complained to Uber about it, but their support email told me that I was doing a great job and my rating should be back up in no time, just keep giving great quality customer service rides and don't worry about it.

What can I do? I treat every pax with super respect. I play whatever music they want. I give out little bottles of alcohol that I get from the airlines. Only $1 per bottle, great deal!! When people don't have a car seat, I don't hassle them like other drivers do. I just don't get it!

Please help me understand.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

You can't really do anything. No point in telling pax that rates are low. They are conditioned by the low fares. IMO stop going above and beyond for them. Also there are legalities of selling alcohol and having that in your car is a liability as well.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> What can I do? I treat every pax with super respect. I play whatever music they want. I give out little bottles of alcohol that I get from the airlines. Only $1 per bottle, great deal!! When people don't have a car seat, I don't hassle them like other drivers do. I just don't get it! Please help me understand.


LOL! Stop pulling our leg.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL! Stop pulling our leg.


I have not seen a post complaining about unfair ratings in a few weeks, so I thought I would create one before some noobie does.

It was either that, or create some thread about how Uber now takes more than 25%.

Okay, so I was bored... that's a cool surge screenshot tho, don't you think?



TheWanderer said:


> You can't really do anything. No point in telling pax that rates are low. They are conditioned by the low fares. IMO stop going above and beyond for them. Also there are legalities of selling alcohol and having that in your car is a liability as well.


Wait, I can't sell alcohol? Why not?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

My Lyft rating went from 4.72->4.60 in two days! 25 trips


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> My Lyft rating went from 4.72->4.60 in two days! 25 trips


 Isn't 4.6 the bare min before deactivation?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> My Lyft rating went from 4.72->4.60 in two days! 25 trips


Gotta walk on eggshells with some of the snowflake pax if you want that perfect rating.

Or just do more rides, the bad ones disappear so fast on Lyft that it's comical.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I have not seen a post complaining about unfair ratings in a few weeks, so I thought I would create one before some noobie does.
> 
> It was either that, or create some thread about how Uber now takes more than 25%.
> 
> ...


I knew you was joking


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Okay, so I was bored... that's a cool surge screenshot tho, don't you think?


Oil and water


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

So what is your REAL rating.
I am at 4.9 range.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Mista T said:


> My ratings have all been five stars for the longest time. But last week I got a lower rating and I think I know who it was. It was SO UNFAIR!!!
> 
> I screenshotted the surge that was taking place all around me. I showed it to a pax and complained about not making enough money. The pax went on and on about how drivers make sooooo much, and she hates getting charged surge prices. She told me that they should cut prices again, because why should she pay more than the bus charges for a stupid ride?
> 
> ...


Welcome to fuber/Lyft


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I recently received eight unfair one star ratings in succession. I went to the GLH and told them about the situation. They removed all eight one stars and apologized to me profusely about the pax behavior.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> So what is your REAL rating.
> I am at 4.9 range.


I am not quite as popular as MadTownUberD But I can hold my own


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I am not quite as popular as MadTownUberD But I can hold my own


Looks good to me!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Please help me understand.


It's simple. Not everyone likes you. Not everyone thinks you're the best. You cannot make everyone happy.

All this is okay and perfectly normal.

4.91 is a fine rating. You'll go up, you'll go down.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Someone says this guy is the best

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...8wAA&usg=AOvVaw3_XiSMwm98nYz9YkupK9eF&ampcf=1


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I recently received eight unfair one star ratings in succession. I went to the GLH and told them about the situation. They removed all eight one stars and apologized to me profusely about the pax behavior.


What happened? Did a pax make a mess that 7 other pax sat in afterwards?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Someone says this guy is the best
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...8wAA&usg=AOvVaw3_XiSMwm98nYz9YkupK9eF&ampcf=1


Didn't mention how he does on tips.



Trafficat said:


> What happened? Did a pax make a mess that 7 other pax sat in afterwards?


No. I was responding to OP's first post in the same vein.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

uber must be paying him good


----------

